# Martin Logan Helos 100's?



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

Please see my signature for my current speaker setup. I'm looking to add to my system to create a decently matched 7.1 system with built-in's. I'd like to stay in with built-ins as I'm looking to sell my property in a few years and it would be a good selling point. I'm able to get a good deal on a set of 4 Martin Logan Helos 100's but I haven't heard much about them or been able to sample them locally. Anyone had experience with them? I'm open to other suggestions as well. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
ML's In Walls are solid. Nothing super special, but a well made speaker. Personally, I think the Thiel In/On Wall Speakers are the best I have ever heard, but they are quite expensive. We have very similar speaker arrays.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

